

HN removes Google SPDY support - nodesocket
http://i.imgur.com/scV5o8o.png

======
nodesocket
"THE LORD GIVETH, THE LORD TAKETH AWAY..."

Previous discussion on supporting SPDY:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5660797>

